# Why does it shoot?



## JoergS

I guess because sheer willpower makes the ball not hitting the stick and/or not entangling itself in the pouch.










Shoots great, you can make it in no time. Butterfly style of course, very accurate.

BTW the groove in the stick is because this is my draw strength test stick. I put my scales ring around the stick, secured by the groove, then I draw with a a length of string and a pouch that contains a steel ball. This way I can find out my maximum draw weight. I can do about 65 lbs (30kg), surprisingly low. I can draw out my 70 lbs bow with absolute ease, and I question if the 70 lbs are really based on an honest manufacturer spec.










I recommend testing your personal draw max this way, it helps finding the right band strength when you want the maximum power.

Jörg


----------



## e~shot

Another good idea Jörg. I like it.









Completely undetectable (PEN SLINGSHOT), good to shoot in board-meetings


----------



## harpersgrace

made something simular the other day, shot fairly well but just not for me, best of luck with it Joerg. Before long I see one made of steel with a retractible knife blade, ammo holder and GPS system knowing Joerg...Oh and it will also be able to shoot cannon balls.


----------



## Dayhiker

_Looking at this and dgui's line of experimentation, I'm starting to wonder why anybody ever made a fork in the first place. _


----------



## Bill Hays

Should take some of the "guesswork" out of aiming as well.
I'll bet if someone wanted to, they could easily break the speed shooting World Record with a rig similar to that. 10 cans in a minute from 33'... amateur hour. No resetting two bands for each shot, and no worry about bands lining up right... You should be able to get 15-18 in a minute with that thing.


----------



## Botus

Just watched the video of you shooting this on the slingshot channel, immense as always! Even watching through the slow-mo's again just dont get how it works but love it all the same! Anyone else tried shooting like this or is it simple jorgs natural ability?


----------



## JoergS

Here is the video:






Enjoy!

Jörg


----------



## John-Boy

Im gonna have to make a set of those bands up for my flechette stick!!


----------



## Brooklyn00003

Nice video Joerg.

Ohh and the shirt is nice too. hehe.

I see with this setup you hold the pouch on sideways. Would be cool to see some of that different pouch holding technic release wideo in slow mo


----------



## Devoman

Very Cool, I remember a guy who Bow fished with single band set up, I thought it was cool and weird all in one! I also wondered how that worked!


----------



## zille

And subconsciously you named it right in your video: fanta-stick.







nice one. Made from steel it could also be used as a kubotan for self defense. The bands could be stored inside.


----------



## JoergS

Rubber is hard to put into a small container, stuffing does not work very well because of the friction. You need a surprisingly large amount of space.

But I am thinking about a roller version... a single roller on top of a stick, tubular rubber that is entirely inside the grip... Like the "V", but half of it!


----------



## boyntonstu

A stickshot on a stick question:

How would you go about introducing a flip if you chose to place your stickshot on a long stick?

I am thinking of a spring hinged design that will bend forward to a set angle when the draw force is removed.

Halving the rubber (thank you) will allow me to experiment with my 2 rubber design.

I hope to exceed the elastic limit.


----------



## harpersgrace

zille said:


> And subconsciously you named it right in your video: fanta-stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice one. Made from steel it could also be used as a kubotan for self defense. The bands could be stored inside.


Actually he already did something like that.. http://www.youtube.com/user/JoergSprave#p/u/124/X5SBj2DEfLw


----------



## boyntonstu

harpersgrace said:


> And subconsciously you named it right in your video: fanta-stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice one. Made from steel it could also be used as a kubotan for self defense. The bands could be stored inside.


Actually he already did something like that.. http://www.youtube.c...124/X5SBj2DEfLw
[/quote]

Yes, and this one has no pouch.

Joerg,

Is the pouch more accurate?

What was wrong not using a pouch?


----------



## Bill Hays

I really should spend some time and look through your videos... the design "The Rod" that Harpersgrace posted the video link to: http://www.youtube.com/user/JoergSprave#p/u/124/X5SBj2DEfLw is almost exactly what occurred to me after seeing your simple stick shooter... but you already did it... what else have you already done?!?
I wonder if it'd be possible for you to make a sort of photo catalogue of what you have... THAT would be extremely educational!


----------



## dragonmaster

boyntonstu said:


> A stickshot on a stick question:
> 
> How would you go about introducing a flip if you chose to place your stickshot on a long stick?
> 
> I am thinking of a spring hinged design that will bend forward to a set angle when the draw force is removed.
> 
> Halving the rubber (thank you) will allow me to experiment with my 2 rubber design.
> 
> I hope to exceed the elastic limit.


That would be the sling cat if I under stand you right


----------



## boyntonstu

*Slingshot on a Stick *


----------



## Brooklyn00003

It is stickshot because it is extra pocketable .If you put it on a long stick there is no point to it.

For that you can use your regular slingshot as the slingshot on a stick it is.


----------



## dgui

The Stick Shot, That is one handy dandy shooter and a powerful shooter. My thoughts are that the ball cannot remain in the pouch because of cintrifugal force, this forces the ball out of the pouch not being able to complete the revolution required to continue. If you can develope a feel for that moment when the ball is can no longer remain in the pouch you can hit anything you want. JoergS, this is your best one yet. I like it.


----------



## Bill Hays

boyntonstu said:


> A stickshot on a stick question:
> 
> How would you go about introducing a flip if you chose to place your stickshot on a long stick?
> 
> I am thinking of a spring hinged design that will bend forward to a set angle when the draw force is removed.
> 
> Halving the rubber (thank you) will allow me to experiment with my 2 rubber design.
> 
> I hope to exceed the elastic limit.


You don't need to flip if you simply attach the band to the stick, pull over the end, and pull back in line with the stick. One could actually have a walking/hiking stick with the rubber attached like a lanyard for the wrist... then if something is seen that needs to be shot... instant slingshot. It'd be like a speargun with one band, no trigger mechanism and having a pouch for ammo instead of firing a bolt


----------



## boyntonstu

KISS it is!

I love your idea.

I will try it using 2 rubbers and a single trigger.


----------



## JoergS

I had the same idea, and already built a slingshot on a stick with a simple "J" hook.

It works!

This opens new horizons. Especially for multi shot slingshot crossbows. I will make a two shot one soon that will be as small as my previous single shot ones, I have already engineered a slim line pouch lock system.


----------



## boyntonstu

JoergS said:


> I had the same idea, and already built a slingshot on a stick with a simple "J" hook.
> 
> It works!
> 
> This opens new horizons. Especially for multi shot slingshot crossbows. I will make a two shot one soon that will be as small as my previous single shot ones, I have already engineered a slim line pouch lock system.


Joerg,

Good thinking!

Almost but not quite.

Your one-pull has a nice lever speed advantage potential.

In my concept, the lower rubber is cocked separately and it is triggered.

Imagine the lower rubber at 75 pounds using multiple rubbers.

You pull back the upper rubber to 30 pounds, aim, and you release the front trigger.

I am hoping that it will pull the pouch out of your hand.

You then draw back the regular pouch pouch


----------



## JoergS

Stu, I do understand your idea, but I don't like the idea to "hope the pouch will be pulled out of my hand". That sounds terribly uncontrollable.

It may be possible to design a two trigger system (front and rear), but I think the timing will be very critical. I did play with a two stage setup two years ago and couldn't figure it out. The problem is to design it in a way that the mechanical play does not make the trigger sequence inconsistent.

Also there is extra bulk.

I don't have a good idea how to tackle these issues, but I have a clear idea of a two shot side by side slingshot crossbow that is no wider than a 12 gauge double barrel shotgun. So that is what I will try for now.


----------



## boyntonstu

JoergS said:


> Stu, I do understand your idea, but I don't like the idea to "hope the pouch will be pulled out of my hand". That sounds terribly uncontrollable.
> 
> It may be possible to design a two trigger system (front and rear), but I think the timing will be very critical. I did play with a two stage setup two years ago and couldn't figure it out. The problem is to design it in a way that the mechanical play does not make the trigger sequence inconsistent.
> 
> Also there is extra bulk.
> 
> I don't have a good idea how to tackle these issues, but I have a clear idea of a two shot side by side slingshot crossbow that is no wider than a 12 gauge double barrel shotgun. So that is what I will try for now.


Joerg,

Using the mechanical advantage for the upper part, say 3:1, you could easily draw the lower rubber at 100 pounds.

About the trigger:

You are holding the pouch in your right hand using your thumb and 1 of other 2 finger..

There is a ring on another finger (ring or pinkie) attached to a cord that goes to the front trigger.

As you pull the trigger, you release the pouch.

It should time very well.


----------



## danny358

well i made one today and everyshot i had the bb hit the fork (stick) and the odd one that didnt flew wildly i nearly took a window out over the back of my house. there must be a nack to it that i havent got.


----------



## bbshooter

danny358 said:


> well i made one today and everyshot i had the bb hit the fork (stick) and the odd one that didnt flew wildly i nearly took a window out over the back of my house. there must be a nack to it that i havent got.


I also made one this afternoon. I used a 9 inch piece of oak dowel rod, one uncut #107 rubber band, and a medium size (soft) pouch that I had on hand.

I went outside and selected five fine 'rocks' to shoot with.

On my first try, the string between the pouch and the band was a soft string. My shots went all over the place. Shootin' some nice curve shots there.

On my second try, I remembered that Jorg used stiff string betweem the bands and the pouch, so...I replaced the string between the pouch and the bands with a stiff string (came out of a set of venetian blinds).

Went outside, selected another five rocks, and shooting gangsta style, I hit a hanging soda can at 10 meters on the fourth rock.

I am going to continue to work on the idea. Changing to a stiffer and larger pouch and a better tie down where necessary. Also, mark my stick for the grip.

Small, concealable, accurate (?).

Have a good day everyone. Make a good memory.


----------



## JoergS

Danny, did you use strong enough bands? The bands have to be strong enough so your wrist flips down involuntarily.

Stu, a 100 lbs draw force requires a very complicated trigger mechanism to be pullable from a string attached to a ring. Forget about wooden parts, you would have to use crossbow style rotating nuts for the job. The simple triggers I use only work with long levers, which require a long motion of the trigger finger.

Also I do not like the idea of a weapon where you have to wear rings attached to strings and so on. A usefull weapon must be far more simple to operate. Cock, aim, pull the trigger and you are done.


----------



## boyntonstu

JoergS said:


> Danny, did you use strong enough bands? The bands have to be strong enough so your wrist flips down involuntarily.
> 
> Stu, a 100 lbs draw force requires a very complicated trigger mechanism to be pullable from a string attached to a ring. Forget about wooden parts, you would have to use crossbow style rotating nuts for the job. The simple triggers I use only work with long levers, which require a long motion of the trigger finger.
> 
> Also I do not like the idea of a weapon where you have to wear rings attached to strings and so on. A usefull weapon must be far more simple to operate. Cock, aim, pull the trigger and you are done.


You gave me an idea: "The simple triggers I use only work with long levers, which require a long motion of the trigger finger."

A long lever under your pouch-holding fist.

You aim, and lower your fist to release the trigger.

If not, I am sure that we can come up with something that is not complicated.


----------



## YoYo

Looks like a sling-cat, except with the lack of spring-mechanics.


----------



## danny358

hi joerg the bands i put on were 2 layers of thera silver cut 3cm-2cm and 23cm long they are what i have been using on a standard catty recently i didnt think it would have made a difference how strong they were. i only have therasilver at hand could you recommend a cut and i will give it another go. also does it really matter if the string is stiff or not the string im using is braided nylon that i use for bricklaying. thanks


----------



## JoergS

That is certainly too weak. Double the bands and you should be OK!

Alternatively, you can consciously flip down. The way how this works is that you move your wrist forward (flip it down) and if you feel the tug at the pouch, you release.

With strong bands, you don't have to do that as your wrist will automatically flip down once the draw is slackened.

Good luck

Jörg


----------



## JoergS

boyntonstu said:


> A long lever under your pouch-holding fist.
> 
> You aim, and lower your fist to release the trigger.


Lowering the fist will ruin the aiming. Plus, remember if you push down the fist against the trigger the weapon will move. I think this concept is a dead end.


----------



## danny358

thanks for that. so i should use 4 layers of band. i tried to flip my wrist but just couldnt get the hang of it and didnt want to risk keep shooting as they were flying all over the place.


----------



## boyntonstu

danny358 said:


> thanks for that. so i should use 4 layers of band. i tried to flip my wrist but just couldnt get the hang of it and didnt want to risk keep shooting as they were flying all over the place.


More better?

Works like a charm.


----------



## Bill Hays

Exactly Stu.
I made one some time ago along the same concept using a forearm braced crutch I bought from WalMart... it was scary powerful and deadly accurate. It took all of about 5 minutes to put it together and another 5 minutes to devise a sighting system.... took zero practice and no real skill to use, so I lost interest in it pretty quick.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

JoergS said:


> I guess because sheer willpower makes the ball not hitting the stick and/or not entangling itself in the pouch.
> Jörg


Not sure why it works except for the "flip effect" as I call it, but my 85 year old Dad said he and his brothers made them as kids along with regular slingshot forks. They called them "Single Stalkers" in the unique way only only real Texans can say it. BTW....that's "Stalker" as in a "Corn Stalk" or "single stick"!!!









Awesome Cool!!! Thanks for making and posting!!!


----------



## boyntonstu

Bill Hays said:


> Exactly Stu.
> I made one some time ago along the same concept using a forearm braced crutch I bought from WalMart... it was scary powerful and deadly accurate. It took all of about 5 minutes to put it together and another 5 minutes to devise a sighting system.... took zero practice and no real skill to use, so I lost interest in it pretty quick.


That forearm braced crutch sounds interesting. Photo?

Why not shoot behind you using a mirror if you need a challenge?


----------



## bbshooter

A+ Slingshots said:


> I guess because sheer willpower makes the ball not hitting the stick and/or not entangling itself in the pouch.
> Jörg


Not sure why it works except for the "flip effect" as I call it, but my 85 year old Dad said he and his brothers made them as kids along with regular slingshot forks. They called them "Single Stalkers" in the unique way only only real Texans can say it. BTW....that's "Stalker" as in a "Corn Stalk" or "single stick"!!!









Awesome Cool!!! Thanks for making and posting!!!








[/quote]

Corn Stalk in Texican is pronounced.....Corn Stawk.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man

cool design I wonder why it doesn't hit the forks


----------



## Bill Hays

boyntonstu said:


> Exactly Stu.
> I made one some time ago along the same concept using a forearm braced crutch I bought from WalMart... it was scary powerful and deadly accurate. It took all of about 5 minutes to put it together and another 5 minutes to devise a sighting system.... took zero practice and no real skill to use, so I lost interest in it pretty quick.


That forearm braced crutch sounds interesting. Photo?

Why not shoot behind you using a mirror if you need a challenge?
[/quote]

I don't have photo of it, and in fact I took it apart and took the crutch to our Karate school to be used in a seminar for simple and accessible weapons of oportunity.
Like I said, 5 minutes and pretty much anyone can master it. If I want to shoot a rifle... well I've got those. Possibly in a last ditch survival situation, and if I had no access to a gun or bow...

Really if you wanted to see some creativity and possible original thinking along the lines you're going... you might think about looking up prison weapons, shanks, projectiles etc... I've seen some pretty interesting stuff while working in that environment.


----------



## Felicko

Isn't this a bit hard to aim(how do you aim it)? Other than that this looks amazing.


----------



## John-Boy

So i converted my flechette shooter into a "stickshot"

It shoots really hard and accurate with 15mm steel and .50 lead.

I added 4 layers of theraband gold, cut 22cm and tapered 2.5cm-2cm

Heres the pics:


----------

